# Bank Vault demo



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

Well i found out that in my future life if i ever wanted to knock off a bank... hammering out the safe would not be the way to go. I started to get involved with a implementation service that dose alot of work for Chase and HSBC banks. Our first job, remove 2000 pound night drop box incased in 6 feet of concrete, block up and brick the hole, form new opening for atm walk up out of block and brick, saw cut curb and repour sidewalk. Sounds easy right... wrong it took 3 guys with bosch hammers all day to clean the concrete off the safe. And now before you say "ohh you shouldve got a real hammer" i did... i rented a 5000 psi compressor with a 65 and 95 pound hammer... only problem was the 8 by 8 by 8 space we were working in made using the beast impossible. The funny part is the only thing seperating us from the tellers was a drop cloth and plastic sheating. So as where hammering there counting out money... it was a sight to be seen. Now i probably shouldve thought of this before but when i spoke to my redi mix supplier he said he has a guy that blasts the concrete off the safe :wallbash:. Has anyone ever herd of this method before and what is the average cost... anyone else have any ideas cause im supposed to do another one next week


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

pics pics


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds like an easy job to me. To follow Plazaman, got any photos?


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

i gota get a new jack for my camera to hook up to my computer... ill see what i can do over the weekend. As for blasting its turning out to be alot more involved that it seems.... bomb squad notification, 3 weeks advance notice, evacuation of the bank during normal operating hours, police roadblocks, plus the cost.... im better off paying the 4 guys for the day and getting out of there with some money in my pocket


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I wonder why you would
have to call the police? :laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

If you have not started the next vault demo you might want to consider Dexpan.

http://www.dexpan.com/nonexplosivesblastingdemolition/product_dexpandemolitionagent.html

I have never used it but it looks like just what you need.

Drill some holes, put this stuff in, come back next day and clean up.


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks tom... yeah that looks like a really good product, im gonna see about ordering it, thanks again


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Take pics.

I'd love to hear how it works out.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Did you get the vault out?

How did that crap work, if you tried using it? I have never used anything like that, was it successful?


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

tgeb said:


> Did you get the vault out?
> 
> How did that crap work, if you tried using it? I have never used anything like that, was it successful?



He is still probably pounding away...:whistling


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah i we actually did get it out... same day... drove in at 6, drilled some holes poured the **** in... told my guys to drive back there at 3 and bam... i had a 1400 pound night drop minus the concrete... gotta say i like this dexpan ****... all i know is next giant concrete pad that needs to come out im useing this... sorry i dont have pictures... i left my camera at home like an idiot but next concrete job i have... this is the stuff


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Cool, Glad to hear it worked.

I have wanted to use that stuff but never seem to have the right project.


----------

